

When Did I Do Something Hard - ishansharma
http://thecodist.com/article/when_did_i_do_something_hard

======
tgflynn
I believe industry is full of people solving really hard problems with little
financial reward or internal recognition and zero public recognition. I've
worked with such people and I've been one myself.

It is definitely frustrating to read about the SV "rockstar" programmer
mindset and realize that all of the companies complaining about so called lack
of talent are restricting their hiring interests to a very specific mold which
seems to focus on age, educational pedigree, geography and some ill-defined
social sense that allows certain individuals to be considered "rockstars" or
geniuses for accomplishments which in many other environments would be
considered average.

